# First fatty being smoked now!



## scriprp (Aug 15, 2009)

Fella's, until last week, Smoking a Fatty meant something totally different!  However after being on SMF for a week and reading up on all the threads, I had to try one.  So, I'm going for the apple, pancake fatty, wrapped in a bacon weave.  I think my sausage sat out to long (man, that sounds bad) but, about to through her on and see what she does!  I'm at 225* right now.  The apples are having a hard time staying inside as I rolled her up.  Pictures to come!!!


----------



## que-ball (Aug 15, 2009)

Can't wait!  Get that q-view rolling!  Remember, if there's no q-view it didn't happen!


----------



## scriprp (Aug 15, 2009)

Here we go! 



8:25 CST at 225*


----------



## fire it up (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks like you are off to a great smoking start scriprp.
Though I have found that smoking a fattie while smoking a fattie, how can life get any better and primal?  Something sweet and natural mixed in with a bit of smoked carnal goodness.
Looking forward to the end result on this one, good luck!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks like you are on your way to having a smoking addiction like the rest of us...


----------



## scriprp (Aug 15, 2009)

One hour in and holding at 225*!  Last week, I couldn't get the darn thing over 175*.  Did some mods. (thanks to this forum) and she's going!


----------



## scriprp (Aug 15, 2009)

2 hours in and 6 beers deep and she's at 85*, I need a new meat thermo. or more beer?


----------



## que-ball (Aug 15, 2009)

That's a big wad of meat you're cooking.  Be patient!  As long as your box is at 225* the fattie will get there.  Grab another beer and enjoy the anticipation of what's to come!


----------



## scriprp (Aug 15, 2009)

Crisis mode!  My old temp gauge is fried (or smoked) and have nothing else, what do you do? My only guess is by looks? Here is after 3 hours.


----------



## pignit (Aug 15, 2009)

Eat it!!! I have found that when the bacon is done... the sausage is done. You don't have anything inside it that has to cook. I vote.... 225 for 3 hours..... eat it!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 15, 2009)

That is and looks like the BOMB! Congrats.


----------



## scriprp (Aug 15, 2009)

Finished product. My meat thermo. went out on me last night, my only alternative was another cheap thermo. that only said it was at 80* after being in the smoker for 3 hours. So, I took her off, rested for 30 mins, foil and frige. Put her in the oven this morning for about 30 mins. I learned a lot from this 1st Fattie. I used 2 lbs of sausage (Italian/Maple) which was too much, I never put it in a plastic bag, way too much apple and pancake, sausage was almost at room temp. when it was time to roll which made it a pain (should have used the bag!), always, always have a back up meat thermo. thats worth a darn! Any more advice would be great!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 15, 2009)

Good smoke!

From the looks and sounds of things, you had a great product throughout all the adversities. Sometimes, you may think that everything is going south on ya, and you just do the best you can with what you have.

Every smoke I've done teaches me a little tidbit about my skills or my equipment. That's what makes me just keep adding to my accessory equipment a little more every few months, just to avoid some of the little problems that can sneek up on me.

You've identified some things you'll be changing, and that's a good start. Knowing what to change or things to do different is the first step.

Whatever you do, don't get frustrated with things...it takes some time to learn the craft, and be able to make it all come together the way you like.

Happy smokes!

Eric


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 15, 2009)

Everything came out alright for you. Sorry about the therm-meter bit it happens. Your fattie looks yummo.


----------



## curious aardvark (Aug 15, 2009)

looks like a good start :-) 

Just out of curiosity was the thermometer showing you the temp in centigrade ?
80 oC sounds about right after 3 hours.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 15, 2009)

Congrats on your first fattie!  Did you like it?  I didn't see (or maybe I missed it) that you commented on the taste.

As far as the advice...do roll it out in a zip lock style bag.  Then after rolling it out, throw it in the freezer on a flat surface.  Let it sit there for a bit but not til frozen, but a little firm is what you want.  This will let the fat firm up and make the rolling easier and help it not stick as bad to the bag while rolling.







for a successful first run at a fattie.


----------



## scriprp (Aug 15, 2009)

The fatty was way to sweet. I think I added way to much apple filling and I think the pancakes I used already had syrup in them? Also, with the maple sausage just made it too sweet. It tastes and smells amazing!  Maybe too much Hicory wood too? Plus, I used 2 lbs. which made it huge as someone had commented on earlier. Thanks for all the advice! Yeah, I've learned you need to be able to adapt to issues you face when cooking anything, and you will always have one or two. Practice makes perfect.


----------

